# ATTENTION PEOPLE IN BRITISH COLUMBIA CANADA, WASHINGTON STATE AND ECT... SHOW DATES.



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought id post up the link to our local show calendar.

make an effort to go!!! see u there 

http://www.itsmysite.com/cgi-bin/itsmy/go.exe?page=11&domain=1&webdir=apbtabc

:woof:


----------

